# ROG - Red Sky Energy



## bigdog (17 August 2007)

There have been many announcements over the past three weeks of drilling for gas and oil at ROG.

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistic...og&timeFrameSearchType=D&releasedDuringCode=M

17/08/2007 STU: Drilling Report - Doriemus 1, Rainbird 1, Worrior 5	
17/08/2007 MGN Weekly Drilling Report	
16/08/2007 Rainbird-1 Drilling Update	
16/08/2007 Drilling Report - Doriemus 1, Rainbird 1, Worrior 5	
15/08/2007 STU: Drilling Report - Doriemus 1, Rainbird 1, Worrior 5
14/08/2007 STU: Drilling Report - Doriemus 1, Rainbird 1, Worrior 5	
13/08/2007 STU: Drilling Report - Doriemus 1, Rainbird 1, Worrior 5	
10/08/2007 Rainbird-1 Drilling Update	
10/08/2007 Darling Basin Seismic Program Completed	
10/08/2007 STU: Drilling Report - Doriemus 1, Rainbird 1, Worrior 5
09/08/2007 		STU: Drilling Report - Doriemus 1, Worrior 5, Rainbird 1 	
08/08/2007 		Initial Director`s Interest Notice - Bryan Quinn 	
08/08/2007 		STU: Doriemus 1 Rainbird 1 and Worrior 5 Drilling Reports 
08/08/2007 		Rainbird-1 Spudded 	
08/08/2007 		MGN: Rainbird 1 Spuds 	
07/08/2007 	STU ann: Progress Report 	
06/08/2007 	Rights Issue of Options - Prospectus 	
06/08/2007 	Doriemus 1, Rainbird 1, Worrior 5 Drilling Reports 	
03/08/2007 		STU: Drilling Program - Rainbird 1 	
02/08/2007 	Magellan Farms In with Red Sky on PEL 93 	
01/08/2007 		Bryan Quinn appointed as Managing Director 	
31/07/2007 	Quarterly Cashflow Report 	
27/07/2007 	Quarterly Activities Report 	
27/07/2007 		Corporate Profile Presentation 	

SP ROG   	$0.155  	@ 	 17-Aug 11:44:37
52-wk High	$0.2100
52-wk Low	$0.1400
Market Cap:	$8,235,545
Issued Shares:	53,132,549
Security type	Ordinary (1)
First listed	23 May 2007
First traded	04 May 2007

ROG is participating with 
 STU: STUART PETROLEUM LIMITED
 COE: COOPER ENERGY LIMITED
 MGN: MAGELLAN PETROLEUM CORPORATION.

I hold ROG


----------



## bigdog (3 August 2009)

The following article could be a turn for the better for ROG!!!!
-- I thought that they were light on cash last year!!
-- are there any opinions??

http://www.oilvoice.com/n/Red_Sky_E...eam_Gas_Project_In_Surat_Basin/ff07600bc.aspx

*Red Sky Energy to Acquire Interest In Significant Coal Seam Gas Project In Surat Basin*
Saturday, August 01, 2009

Red Sky Energy Limited has entered into an agreement to acquire 100% of the issued capital of Cydonia Resources Pty Limited (“Cydonia” or “CRL”) that has the rights to earn up to 100% interest in two CSG permits in the highly prospective Surat Basin, Queensland region of Australia.

*Key Points:*
• Red Sky Energy to acquire up to 100% interest (via a Farm In) in highly prospective Coal Seam Gas (“CSG”) permits;
• The permit areas cover approximately 1700km² in the highly prospective Queensland Surat Basin;
• The permits are well positioned with the major gas fields of Origin/Conoco and BritishGas/Queensland Gas Company only 70km to the north east;
• There is potential to host combined in place gas resources of 8 Trillion Cubic Feet (TCF) of Coal Seam Gas (CSG);
• Experienced exploration and management team led by Rohan Gillespie, former Vice President and Chief Operating Officer BHP Billiton’s CSG business;
• Aggressive exploration program planned;
• Commitments to raise $4m via a placement of 200 million shares @ 2 cents each.

CRL has the sole right to Farm In to the non-conventional rights of Authorities to Prospect (“ATP”) 840 and 904 (“the CSG Project” or “the Project”). The permit areas cover an approximate area of 1700km², are located close to existing and planned gas infrastructure and adjacent significant acreage positions held by the major CSG/LNG companies.

Red Sky is proposing subject to certain terms and conditions to acquire CRL through the issue of 150 million fully paid Red Sky shares (“Shares”) together with 150 million Red Sky unlisted options (“Options”) exercisable at A$0.04 each within five years after the date of issue to the shareholders of CRL (“the Transaction”). On closing of the Transaction CRL will become a wholly owned subsidiary of Red Sky.

The shareholders of CRL will also be entitled to receive an additional 150 million fully paid Red Sky shares if specific milestones are met and achieved within a set period. Further details of the agreement to acquire CRL and the terms of the Farm In rights secured by CRL are set out in the annexure to this release.

The Company will also undertake a placement of 200 million new fully paid Red Sky shares at an issue price of $0.02 per share to raise A$4 million (“Placement”). The Company has received commitments from a number of brokers to complete the Placement. The lead manager for the Placement is Indian Ocean Capital. The Company will apply for quotation of the Placement shares on the ASX.

The permits cover approximately 1700km² in highly prospective Queensland Surat Basin, the most sought after gas exploration address in Australia due to its potential to host substantial CSG resources. The permits lie in the sparsely explored Taroom Trough, where it is thought a major new CSG play comprising Cretaceous age coals could be present within the Bungil Formation.

The Cretaceous coals show in old wells that were targeting deeper plays, with some well completion reports indicating the coals are gassy. The Bungil Formation shows significant lateral extent across the area with thickening over the Taroom Trough.

The CRL technical evaluation, based on the available public data and comparable net to gross coal thicknesses and gas contents within the Surat Basin indicates the permits potential recoverable resource across the Project is 8 TCF. Furthermore, the permits could contain coals of potentially similar CSG potential to those that were recently sold by Pangaea Resources to Origin for $650m.

On discovery of a significant CSG resource the Project would have numerous development/exit options available to it given the infrastructure in close proximity to the Project. The northern boundary of ATP 840 is only 70kms from the Roma to Brisbane pipeline and the proposed route for the Wallumbilla to Newcastle pipeline passes through ATP 904.

Exploration of the Project will be led by Rohan Gillespie (Managing Director of CRL) and the team at CRL who have industry leading expertise in CSG exploration and gas commercialisation. Rohan Gillespie led BHP Billiton’s CSG business as Vice President and Chief Operating Officer. Subsequently he established Energy Infrastructure and Resources Limited (EIR) to undertake corporate advisory work and develop low emission energy businesses.

EIR is a major shareholder in CRL and will manage the CRL work program under a services agreement. At completion of the transaction and Placement, Rohan Gillespie will be invited onto the Board of Red Sky as Managing Director.

This Project represents a major growth opportunity for Red Sky creating significant value for Red Sky shareholders and offering new investors outstanding exposure to exploration in the Surat Basin, one of the most exciting gas exploration areas in Australia.


----------



## Donga (4 September 2009)

Bigdog - You got my attention and 1st Sept presentation to Good Oil Conference looks like it has sparked interest. ROG recently climbed to .04 then drifted back to .034 and may be heading back to .04 soon? 

MD Gillespie has good credentials, does anyone know of his performance at BHP Billiton? His preso discusses upcoming capital raising and valuation comparatives with "entire CSG sector has been re-rated (>doubling of value), pre discovery market cap of $50m in 2009" which would effectively double value of ROG after the issue of the extra shares. Mind you, not that long ago that the stock was only worth .01 

I'm in at 3.6 cents and we'll see how this puppy runs for a while.


----------



## Pallen (7 September 2009)

Donga said:


> MD Gillespie has good credentials, does anyone know of his performance at BHP Billiton?





 Gillespie used head up BHP's CSG divison which was then onsold to what is now known as AGL, the man knows how to build an asset up for sale.

Little bit of T/A.

We have all seen the recent explosion of BUY's price on the back of its play off the coast of Sydney.

There estimates suggest that they have 16.3TCF in there PEL 11 tenement.

Now, given that MEC has since acquired an 85% stake in the the project BUY's interest falls back to 15% and on that basis, at best 2.5TCF. I havent even included a recovery factor here.

Now, Bounty's price is currently hovering at around 11c.

We have since been granted the licences to ATP840 and ATP904. The potential GIP, Gas in place, for these leases is 8.2TCF, using ROG's recovery factor of 60% that's a recoverable resource of 4.9TCF.

Our share price is 3.7cps - Bounty's 11.5cps.

Yes I know Bounty have other operations, but it makes you wonder...


----------



## Donga (7 September 2009)

Pallen said:


> Gillespie used head up BHP's CSG divison which was then onsold to what is now known as AGL, the man knows how to build an asset up for sale...
> 
> We have all seen the recent explosion of BUY's price on the back of its play off the coast of Sydney. There estimates suggest that they have 16.3TCF in there PEL 11 tenement.
> 
> ...




Thanks Pallen for background on Gillespie and broad brush value comparisons. As a LT holder in MEC (MMR) with tax free advantages (and now occasionally trading, as they are in a fairly predictable mode at present), am attracted to this sector and also collected some INP recently after researching from this forum. 

Best wishes on this and suggest DYOR on MMR given current fundraising, impending update on rig tender and Advent presentation (operator of PEP 11) at the Rodman & Renshaw Global Investment Conference in New York this week. 

BTW - does anyone know much about this annual conference? Is it any more effective than our industry conferences? Pleased to see Perseus PRU and Eastern Star ESG are going to be there as well as a number of other Aussie companies including AOE, BOW, ADU, AGD, CTO and BRM.


----------



## Bluebeard (1 October 2009)

Announcement out today market seems to have viewed this as a positive. Trading just under 4c just minutes ago. Bought in today at 0.037. Good buyer depth atm.


----------



## Bluebeard (1 October 2009)

Terrible result for me, this one had to take a loss. Very disappointing. Lesson learned and experience  gained - just wish it hadnt cost me what it did.


----------



## YELNATS (1 October 2009)

Bluebeard said:


> Terrible result for me, this one had to take a loss. Very disappointing. Lesson learned and experience  gained - just wish it hadnt cost me what it did.




Now trading at .035 and .036, only just under your buy price. You seem to be expecting an instant pot of gold. Isn't patience the best policy with these small caps? Think of MOG this week.


----------



## swm79 (1 October 2009)

why did you get in at that time this morning? a few hours later; .001 change and you're out??? 

at least wait until the noise of the news died down and then get in.... the news wasnt going to make it put on 100% anyway


----------



## bordercityfirm (2 October 2009)

I'm in this morning, I just love the CTP story and ROG getting 10% of all CTP's tenements is just great news for Red Sky......and I don't mind the 0.01 drop in price this is a hold, hold and hold for me.


----------



## Bluebeard (3 October 2009)

Bought to many at the start based on my own portfolio anyway. I will look for re entry and then hold for medium term.


----------



## bigdog (20 October 2009)

http://www.news.com.au/perthnow/story/0,21598,26229534-5017962,00.html

*Red Sky Energy set to gain gas permits*

Neil Dowling
October 19, 2009 10:00am

PERTH-based Red Sky Energy is set to gain three NSW coal-seam gas permits through its purchase of Surat Resources.

Gas resources at the three permits over 23,000sq.km in NSW's Sural Basin have the potential of 26 trillion cubic feet (TCF) which, added to Red Sky's other permits, take the company's gas resources to 60 TCF of coal-seam gas.

But acquisition of the Surat permits depends on Red Sky's successful takeover of Surat Resources (SRL) via a share sale agreement of 80 million Red Sky shares that has to be approved by shareholders.

Red Sky bought Norwest Hydrocarbon permits earlier this month that are close to the Surat permits and gives the company claim to more than 53,000sq.km - one of the biggest areas of any petroleum company in NSW.

Red Sky will initially confirm the properties and size of the Surat Basin permits area.

It says the areas are within ``a reasonable distance'' to the proposed route for the Wallumbilla to Newcastle pipeline.

ROG  0.038 0.000  0.00%  2,498,401 shares $96,881 @ 20-Oct 10:40:34 AM


----------



## surfingman (20 October 2009)

I have been watching this one closely ROG are getting a very nice sized parcel of CSG land together, I am very keen to know when some drilling will take place to see what they might have.

I got a few options today ROGOA exp sept 2011 with 2c exercise, very little time premium for the options which is unusual, if it tanks then I will understand why.


----------



## surfingman (21 October 2009)

Nice movement today with over 80million shares changing hands 27% gain.

A presentation release this morning with possible CSG first drill in November for the ATP 840 block in the Surat Basin.

Click here for announcement


----------



## adobee (22 October 2009)

surfingman said:


> I have been watching this one closely ROG are getting a very nice sized parcel of CSG land together, I am very keen to know when some drilling will take place to see what they might have.
> 
> I got a few options today ROGOA exp sept 2011 with 2c exercise, very little time premium for the options which is unusual, if it tanks then I will understand why.




You will be laughing today.. ROGOA looking very good, very little available and I think most people accumulating will be happy to sit and hold drying up the stock..  Picked up 300k options this morning also...


----------



## DB008 (22 October 2009)

I got in today and made 11% off the bat. Nice

Also had a look at the PDS they have floating around.

If all goes well, it could be a nice on to hold and do very, very well in the future. Having said that, 90% of exploation specs grind themselves to nothing.

But, it does seem like a promising start as former BHP CSG (gillespie) is on board.


----------



## surfingman (22 October 2009)

adobee said:


> You will be laughing today.. ROGOA looking very good, very little available and I think most people accumulating will be happy to sit and hold drying up the stock..  Picked up 300k options this morning also...




Yeah I am very happy with my holding. 

I did notice that there is a potential target of 100TCF on page 16 of the presentation that's insane, the expenditure to try and realise that sort of quantity of gas would be huge but a great target if they can get some big players on board in the future.


----------



## YELNATS (23 October 2009)

surfingman said:


> Yeah I am very happy with my holding.
> 
> I did notice that there is a potential target of 100TCF on page 16 of the presentation that's insane, the expenditure to try and realise that sort of quantity of gas would be huge but a great target if they can get some big players on board in the future.




A fall of 13% today to .052 without any published news. Wonder why?

Regarding the 100TCF target, I'm no expert in this area, but would it be possible to develop the resource in stages to break down the task of securing the large amount of finance?


----------



## adobee (23 October 2009)

YELNATS said:


> A fall of 13% today to .052 without any published news. Wonder why?
> 
> Regarding the 100TCF target, I'm no expert in this area, but would it be possible to develop the resource in stages to break down the task of securing the large amount of finance?




There seems to be a tendancy with CTP & ROG to talk about TRILLIONS ... remninds me a bit of Dr Evil... I would like to see some holes in the ground then some more talk about TRILLIONS


----------



## surfingman (23 October 2009)

The reason why a drop of 13% is strong gains over the last 2 days, a diluted share base 760million (if memory is correct) and no solid information on what they have in terms of proven resources, not to mention the strong potential of capital raising in the future $4m cash (after some drilling in QLD).

I was doing a comparison to BUL last night, BUL is about 12 months more advanced than ROG (If good CSG knowledge is applied through management) with drilling leads, BUL has 600million shares and 10 million cash. Have a close comparison on land holdings and target reserves it puts things in perspective of the potential of ROG.

I am not going to trade this one, I missed the larger side of gains with BOW and KEY got small gains with each but missed the cream, I am sure once ROG drilling takes place there will be some more interest.

ROG needs a share consolidation at about 4:1 to really get the traders moving in my opinion.

Any thoughts?


----------



## adobee (9 November 2009)

I think we will see some more interest in ROG as CTP moves on its potential spud announcement and people look for exposure else where without the premium ..   I am surprised this is sitting below 3c still thought it would have boounced back up .. getting what I can round 2.6c...


----------



## adobee (11 November 2009)

Interest in this one has really dropped off. ..  Options are pretty good at the moment 2.4c  .. I am continuing to pick up as there is huge potential here...  BG  / CTP Farmin annoucment will surely set off some interest in this..


----------



## Donga (11 November 2009)

adobee said:


> Interest in this one has really dropped off. ..  Options are pretty good at the moment 2.4c  .. I am continuing to pick up as there is huge potential here...  BG  / CTP Farmin annoucment will surely set off some interest in this..




I'm with you and suspect we've lost a lot of short term investors recently. Another announcement to clarify the CTP/BG situation would be good, though not expecting too soon due to ongoing discussions and possible arbitration. This one is in my drawer and expect to see some action in the New Year.


----------



## surfingman (11 November 2009)

I am really holding for the 100% drilling interest in the QLD blocks hopefully before March next year, also the huge NSW holdings.

I am accumulating this one both oppies and shares.


----------



## surfingman (23 November 2009)

Trading Halt which = Capital Raising as per the announcement after market closed today. They have way too many shares on issue and its about to get a lot worse! 

I will continue to support ROG as the CSG story is only going to get more majors wanting to play in my opinion, some great acreage and ROG management is moving exploration ahead a good pace.

A good line up of drilling coming up as per the presentation released today:

ATP 840 in Surat Basin, QLD
– 1 core hole, location selected
– Landowner consents secured
– Drilling contract soon to be awarded
– Expected spud in January

EP 93 and 107 in Pedirka Basin
– 5 core hole program
– Contract awarded to Wallis Drilling
– Dec 2009 to April 2010

PEL 465, 466, 467 in Surat Basin, NSW
- 3 core hole program
- Q2/3 2010


----------



## surfingman (25 November 2009)

Suspension by request of ROG until Monday, completing capital raising.

I am very keen to know who and how much the issue price is...


----------



## surfingman (30 November 2009)

Share price has held up well 0.041 with $4.5 mil Capital Raising with an issue of 125 million more shares, now ROG are well funded for a solid exploration schedule coming up.


----------



## adobee (1 December 2009)

Good response today .. sellers seem to have dried up especially on ROGOA
perhaps some good news coming out prior to Christmas.. Still awaiting the ROG , BG, CTP outcomes..


----------



## surfingman (1 December 2009)

Adobee from what I have read ROG are in with the CTP exploration coming up unless arbitration states otherwise, is that how you read it?


----------



## DB008 (10 December 2009)

125 million shares to be issued at 3.6 cents.

SP sitting on 3.6 now.

Interesting times though. With climate change well and truly on the world stage, l'm kind of expecting companies that have an interest in CSM or CSG do well in the next few years. Carbon credits and permints coming into play.


----------



## Nero64 (10 December 2009)

It's got 800 Mill shares outstanding. Please stay away. 

There is better offerings out there with runs on the board. 

Uncertainty, dilution and limited cash mean stand clear.


----------



## adobee (11 December 2009)

I am holding my oppies...

Thinking CTP ROG BG arbitration clears up and Farm in is all Go..
CTP shows that there is huge reserves .. ROG in on a %
CEO who knows the game..


----------



## surfingman (11 December 2009)

Nero64 said:


> It's got 800 Mill shares outstanding. Please stay away.
> 
> There is better offerings out there with runs on the board.
> 
> Uncertainty, dilution and limited cash mean stand clear.






Can you point out a better offering in CSG area please?

And also the reasons why they are better offering, would be appreciated.


----------



## surfingman (14 December 2009)

ROG has a good size land holding with applications to make it huge.

Yeah there is close to 800 million shares outstanding, if this company had 80 million shares in the same position I would happily pay 40cents considering what has happened with for example BOW when the drilling of its 100% owned tenements started.

I don't believe there are any CSG players with this much land that offer the potential upside of ROG, correct me if I'm wrong I am happy to look into it further.

If anyone feels like doing some research look at the board members and see what they are involved with ASX companies (RER & TNC), it shows the big picture with emerging coal technologies and the position Red Sky will be placed in with the amount of land they are sitting on.

A speculation of a few joint ventures added to the CSG prospects.


----------



## adobee (18 December 2009)

looking good.. CTP on some coal now.. details will be coming out shortly...
still holding options and buying when they keep coming down .. very much an up and down ride at the moment but i dont think it will take much for them to blow once ctp announces some good thickness and gas levels..


----------



## surfingman (18 December 2009)

adobee said:


> looking good.. CTP on some coal now.. details will be coming out shortly...
> still holding options and buying when they keep coming down .. very much an up and down ride at the moment but i dont think it will take much for them to blow once ctp announces some good thickness and gas levels..




Have you been talking with CTP adobee? 

ROG needs to clarify where the stand with CTP's current drilling campaign, its still not clear if they are involved in the current well.


----------



## adobee (18 December 2009)

no its in yesterdays announcment .... 

(refer to announcement yesterday to see this information ... ... ... )


----------



## Donga (19 December 2009)

Some real good news with ROG lately and typically the market didn't react as it would have a few months ago and I believe as it will in the New Year. These guys, along with CTP impress me as fantastic LT speccies over the next few years, both heads and oppies. Just hoping the CTP oppies can make it through by June next year


----------



## surfingman (20 December 2009)

Good to hear they have locked in a drill rig for January, should continue with the good run of news throughout early 2010.


----------



## surfingman (28 December 2009)

Thinking out aloud, I am wondering if the drill will be pushed back due to crap weather and flooding through NSW. 

I am looking for February to be a good month for ROG, I am writing January off at this stage.

Hopefully see a bit more of a drop so I can buy another parcel before drilling commences.


----------



## YELNATS (28 October 2010)

Not much commentary on ROG in the past 12 months.

I hold and noticed the sp has picked up 25% today to the mid 3c's with huge increase in volume.

Looks like anticipation of some major news about to break.


----------



## Letts (28 October 2013)

YELNATS said:


> Not much commentary on ROG in the past 12 months.
> 
> I hold and noticed the sp has picked up 25% today to the mid 3c's with huge increase in volume.
> 
> Looks like anticipation of some major news about to break.




I hold as well - huge increase in volume? I've only seen 400,000 traded...in 5 trades


----------



## barney (10 July 2018)

Todays announcement from the Company …. 

66% rise today but the Chart is not inspiring enough just yet

*RED SKY TO ACQUIRE INNAMINCKA DOME PROJECT FROM BEACH ENERGY* 

*Highlights  *

• Red Sky enters a conditional sale and purchase agreement to acquire Beach Energy’s interests in the Innamincka Dome oil & gas project (“Innamincka Dome Project”), comprising a 100% interest in five PRLs and a 75% interest in another PRL.

• The acquisition (which is subject to regulatory and joint venture approvals) offers:
o near term analysis of production options from well-maintained shut in wells and infrastructure o strong growth outlook from non-producing proven fields and highly prospective tenement

• Capital raising proposed to be conducted under mandate with Taylor Collison to raise up to $2.2 million and re-development planning to commence immediately


----------



## F350 (8 February 2021)

Donga said:


> Bigdog - You got my attention and 1st Sept presentation to Good Oil Conference looks like it has sparked interest. ROG recently climbed to .04 then drifted back to .034 and may be heading back to .04 soon?
> 
> MD Gillespie has good credentials, does anyone know of his performance at BHP Billiton? His preso discusses upcoming capital raising and valuation comparatives with "entire CSG sector has been re-rated (>doubling of value), pre discovery market cap of $50m in 2009" which would effectively double value of ROG after the issue of the extra shares. Mind you, not that long ago that the stock was only worth .01
> 
> I'm in at 3.6 cents and we'll see how this puppy runs for a while.



You still hold ?


----------



## F350 (8 February 2021)

barney said:


> Todays announcement from the Company ….
> 
> 66% rise today but the Chart is not inspiring enough just yet
> 
> ...



This is the year for drill..


----------



## barney (8 February 2021)

F350 said:


> This is the year for drill..



Tiny Market Cap around $14 million.  I assume they did raise the +$4 million in the announcement a couple of weeks back?

Those two numbers alone say there is certainly plenty of headroom to move higher if they find something.


----------



## Trav. (8 February 2021)

barney said:


> Those two numbers alone say there is certainly plenty of headroom to move higher if they find something.



ROG ROG ROG what a *DOG*

This is a reminder for me not to play at this end of the Market

This is what is left of my investment after many cap raises and dilutions etc etc.

$13.50 left in value ..... from something over $3k in 2012


----------



## F350 (8 February 2021)

barney said:


> Tiny Market Cap around $14 million.  I assume they did raise the +$4 million in the announcement a couple of weeks back?
> 
> Those two numbers alone say there is certainly plenty of headroom to move higher if they find something.



29/1/2021 anouncement 

$4.3M Capital Raising to Initiate Work Programme 
at Killanoola Project, SA
Raising to underpin new work programme at Red Sky’s newly acquired Killanoola oil field in the 
Penola Trough, South Australia
Highlights
• Funds received for $4.3M rights issue shortfall and new share placement at 0.2 cents per share.
• Major new shareholders participated in the placement in the Company.
• Red Sky undertook a one-for-one non-renounceable rights issue at 0.2 cents late last year and raised a 
further $0.77M (“Rights Issue”), bringing the total amount of the capital raisings to $5.07M.
• Proceeds from the placement will underpin the work programmes across the Killanoola Project, where the 
Company intends to re start oil production.
• Field work is expected to commence next quarter once the acquisition is completed.
Red Sky’s Managing Director Andrew Knox said: “We are very pleased by the strong support for the share placement, 
which has introduced a number of new investors to our register.
“This strong outcome reflects the market’s growing awareness of the sustained increase in oil prices and the inherent 
value in the resources at Killanoola as well as our existing Innamincka dome projects.
“The funds raised through the combined placements and rights issue will enable us to progress a focused, multi-faceted 
work programme across our license, focused initially on recommencing production at the Killanoola-1 well and testing of 
the Killanoola south east-1 well; but also the acquisition of 3D seismic leading to a full field development plan. 
“We were also pleased to have offered at the end of last year existing eligible shareholders with the opportunity to 
participate in the capital raising on the same terms as the placement, and I would like to thank all our existing and new 
shareholders for their ongoing support.”


----------



## F350 (8 February 2021)

Trav. said:


> ROG ROG ROG what a *DOG*
> 
> This is a reminder for me not to play at this end of the Market
> 
> ...




Well now we are cashed up, and price really low.
Best time to buy.
Sorry for your loss, i put $ 25k at 0.003 , have 8 million shares.  Bought after cap raise completed to be sure all is good.  Value investing. Santos our partner putting 9 millions we raised 4 millions, drilling this year. 
All the best trading.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (11 February 2021)

_The Company has completed the acquisition of Petroleum Retention Licence 13 (PRL13) through its wholly owned subsidiary Red Sky Killanoola Pty Ltd from a subsidiary of Beach Energy Ltd. PRL13 is located near the township of Penola in southeast South Australia.

The purchase ... is inclusive of all existing production infrastructure. 

The Company has commenced planning for the Killanoola Project with a focus on commencing oil production at the Killanoola-1-DW1 well as soon as possible and is currently investigating different enhanced oil recovery techniques to maintain long term production at the highest rate possible. _

- a few too many variables; DNH


----------



## Trav. (11 February 2021)

ROG is getting plenty of support on social media....it could go for a run but don't be left holding when the pump is done.


----------



## F350 (12 February 2021)

Trav. said:


> ROG is getting plenty of support on social media....it could go for a run but don't be left holding when the pump is done.



Yes, multi bagger potential easily. This 1no brainer


----------



## F350 (19 February 2021)

Next target 004 005


----------



## Trav. (31 March 2021)

F350 said:


> Next target 004 005



Hopefully you are still holding @F350, if so congrats mate, my share value has gone bonkers up from $13.50 to $40.50 🎉🎉🎉






ROG taking off today


----------



## barney (31 March 2021)

Wow  

No further comment required at this stage

ps Well done @F350


----------



## greggles (1 April 2021)

More than 1.2 billion shares traded today and price up another 44.4% to 1.3c. If this had closed at 1c yesterday I would have picked it for the April stock tipping competition, but it closed just short.

In a reply to an ASX Price Query yesterday, the company responded as follows:



> The only other explanation the Company can ascribe to recent trading activity is that it has been the result of its positive ASX disclosures including “Net Pay of 16 Metres at Killanoola Oil Project -SA” on the 22 March 2021.




Interesting times for ROG.


----------



## F350 (4 April 2021)

Trav. said:


> Hopefully you are still holding @F350, if so congrats mate, my share value has gone bonkers up from $13.50 to $40.50 🎉🎉🎉
> 
> View attachment 122196
> 
> ...




Yes still holding just under 10 mill shares at 003


----------



## F350 (15 April 2021)

https://m.facebook.com/groups/1136221840154300/?ref=m_notif&notif_t=feedback_reaction_generic


----------



## F350 (15 April 2021)




----------



## greggles (6 May 2021)

ROG reporting this morning that a new independent petrophysical analysis has identified an additional thirty seven metres of potential Net Pay in the Killanoola – 1DW-1 well. This is in addition to the existing 5 metres of proven pay.

ROG looks primed to bounce at the open.


----------

